# Plan for my shop



## Lykle (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all,

Looking for some collective wisdom here.
I have attached my layout for the shop. This is how I would like to build it. 
Can you please have look and comment on it?

I have a central spot that I am going to pour plastic to get it completely spirit level as I might go an build another vehicle.
At the back wall I have old stairs, I don't use those anymore, they are closed off by my new concrete ceiling. I will just use it for storage.

So, any suggestions on layout or such are very much welcome.

Thanks in advance 

View attachment workshop layout.pdf


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 18, 2011)

I've had a shop for less than two years and have virtually no experience but just some thoughts...

I might swap the placement of the lathe and mill. I've found it pretty handy to be able to move around the side and back of the mill. Particularly for tramming.

I don't know anything about welding...but have you given any thought to ventilation? I can't tell from the drawing.

Do you have an area for a desk with computer?

Don't forget to think about walls...there's never enough storage and shelves.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kvom (Jan 18, 2011)

IMO welding table and bandsaw should be on casters and moveable.


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like you have a good amount of space and a nice layout in mind. Nicely drawn too. Is there still a door at the top your stairs? If not and they were removed, that would be a nice piece of real estate to add.

Grizzly has a nice shop layout program on their site so you can easily drag tools around and try different set-ups.
I just checked and they even have a spiral staircase.

http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner.aspx


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, I like that layout prg. KB, I've bookmarked it for future reference. Did some quick layouts and it seems to be reasonably flexible. Did not place any machines yet but 'building' the space was fun. I just received the new 2011 catalog from them a few days ago too. Thanks

BC1
Jim


----------



## Lykle (Jan 18, 2011)

kvom: Yes the bandsaw is on casters, I mounted it on an old drawer cabinet for under a desk. Works like a charm.
Welding table is fixed as it stands on a raised floor there. If I need to weld something bigger I will take it outside.

Hi Zee: Yep, ventilator in the wall, venting directly outside. Only trouble is, this workshop is below our kitchen porch!
Switch the lathe and the mill to give access to the back of the mill. Thanks, I think I will do that. I was planning on not bolting the mill down, so I can get behind it anyway, but this might work even better.
Layout area is where the computer is located, and the music!
Walls are going to be a bit soft (thermolight blocks) So I have to cover them with plywood, but then I can mount racks and stuff.

KustomKB: Stairs end in the ceiling, in fact the last three steps are embedded in the concrete. So all I can do is use the steps as material storage. Nice way to sort the metals. Each step a specific type.

I was thinking of hanging a few power leads from the ceiling over the central worktop. That way I have power but it is out of the way. Same with a compressed air line. Any comments on that?


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 18, 2011)

What kind of welder do you have? Do you ever weld outside? Welding equipment/table closer to the main door would facilitate that.


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 18, 2011)

I love overhead plugs for power. Set the boxes so they plug in to the side so the cord plugs wont fall out. A screw in hook a few inches from the box will take the load off the plug.

Kenny


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 18, 2011)

Generally welding = grinding and trust me on this one...that grinding dust will make one heck of a mess in your shop and get all over you lathe and mill. If possible you might want to think about how you can make a separate area for the welding. Other than that the others have done a great job with suggestions and there is nothing else I can think to add.

Good luck with your new shop...I can't stay out of mine.


----------



## steamer (Jan 18, 2011)

Shelves and lots of them....did I mention shelves? ;D

Grinding dust going outside is a good thing.

It seems spread out to me...but I'm real crowded...so I guess I'm biased :big:

Build and use it....it'll change....every one of ours has to some extent...equipment comes and goes....different priority projects....different scale projects ( like engine models verses full size boat for example) will force things to move

That said...keep it simple, and easily changed as required or desired

Make sure you have a good shop vac!...and a place to keep it.

Things on casters works for me. I think hand tools on peg boards is a good idea...but it cuts into shelf space.

Just keep it simple........What you need may not be what your thinking about right now...it will evolve though.

Best of luck and th_wwp

Dave


----------



## Lykle (Jan 23, 2011)

OK guys, thanks for all the good advice.

I will certainly rethink the welding spot, but it is a bit of a messy area there and there is not much else I can do there.
I have a TIG welder, so the amount of grinding and smoke is relatively small.

Sanding and grinding other then for welding: I am thinking of making a worktable outside and put my grinders out there. Keep the dust outside.

Steamer: Good shop vac, I found this Instructable: http://www.instructables.com/id/Dust-Sniper-quiet-extractor-system/?ALLSTEPS
It's a very nice system, and I think I will build it as one of my first projects.

OK, I will buy the brinks this week and start building. I will try to make a few pics, but I keep forgetting.
This post shows some pics of the current state: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9499.msg103531#msg103531


----------



## steamer (Jan 23, 2011)

If your doing woodworking.... a dust extractor might be good....but just a shop vac is enough for most metal stuff.....unless your grinding or sanding excessively.......horses for courses....

Most importantly....Have Fun!  ;D  That's why we do this stuff right..?

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work ,planning ahead is a good thing.
when I planned our my shop 11 x 14 attached shed mud room. I sketched the room on graph paper then cut out machine sizes and benches etc to scale so i could move them on paper to save headaches later. 
All and all looks good. 
The compressor looks like it is in traffic flow by sink move other side of sink or under stars if you can. 
Work flow may improve ir you switch the lathe and lay out area 
 metal storage -mark metal - cut on band saw then to mill or lathe. ( but you do have a window by the layout table)
Where do yo plan to paint ?? out side ?? or or you thinking of a booth later? (Paint boot distant dream for me . I paint out side)

I would put the sander next to the band saw . saw then a quick debur. Tool grinder on work bench across from machines .
you do not want too far from lathe but not next to lathe mill or precision surfaces.

I like lots of drawers for storage myself. 
safety hat on. fire extinguisher near weld table and next to door first aid kit next to door. 
excellent location of the breaker box. 
I like it if the machines and lights are on separate circuits. also an outlet on the font of the bench is handy for hand held power tools. 


Tin


----------



## Loose nut (Jan 23, 2011)

Rip out the old stairs and open up more floor space


----------



## MachineTom (Jan 23, 2011)

Compressor noise drives me bonkers, is there a garage, or was this it? move the compressor elsewhere. Locate measuring tools, cutters between the lathe and mill. Tool boxes rather than cabinets, the amount of tooling that can fit in a toolbox and its ease of access, dwarfs any cabinets. Used toolboxes are all over the place. Look for as many drawers as possible, deep drawers are junk magnets, but you need a couple. Craigslist and ebay great sources for those. Rollcabs are better than top chests, as the depth is far greater, use the top area as a work surface.

Outlets for 110 should be quads on 20amp circuits, not a fan of hanging power cords. Locate the outlets 4' above the floor, every 6' along the walls. Plan for 220 in a couple of spots, even if you you don't have a need right now. A thought which I used is to run the 220 in conduit surface mounted, two reasons. First if you need to add on its right there for access, 2nd if you move you can remove it and the room will look normal, not like some industrial space.


----------



## GWRdriver (Jan 23, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Work flow may improve if you switch the lathe and lay out area


Hi Lykle,
I was a practicing architect for 40 years and if I learned anything it is that every person has a unique set of habits and movements, especially in their personal spaces which a workshop is, so often it didn't matter what I thought they _ought_ to do, so I didn't try. I let their habits dictate to me what needed to be done. Based upon my own workshop habits, and those of a few others I know, I would make exactly the same observation as Tin, by whatever means I would keep the circulation area as open as possible. Coincidentally I am in the process of relocating my main machines. Originally they were located to conserve every sq/ft of space, and in doing that I created conditions where I had to walk _around_ several machines (the lathe being one) to work at them, which created extra turns and steps, and in a small way, inconvenience. That was fine when I was younger, but now I'm much more aware of how many steps and turns I make, and the extra time and energy that takes (not to mention what I've chosen to _store_ on the floor!) When I finish the relocation there will be nothing _stored_ on the floor and I'll be able to directly approach all the machines from an open central area and I expect that to be a significant improvement.


----------



## starlight_tools (Feb 26, 2011)

Compressor, move it outside if at all possible, put it in a lean-to or something to keep it out of the direct weather.

The air inside tends to have a higher moisture content from increased humidity so outside with drier air will get less moisture buildup. Remember to drain the tank though! 

Here is how my shop is layed out. Well a couple of items have moved a bit, but after dancing the it around many times this has proved the best use of the space available

Walter


----------



## steamin (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Walter, it is always great to make a layout before moving the big heavy items. It looks like you have put a lot of thought into your layout. Something I have always done for shop layouts is to make scale paper cutouts of all the items to go into the shop. This includes benches, stools and stock racks. Anything that would use floor space I would make a cutout. This way you can move the pieces around at will. You can make an arrangement and then come back to it in a couple days with a fresh and new perspective. When you get a new piece of equipment that might upset the present shop arrangement, you can break out the "paper dolls" and rearrange to suit the new piece of equipment. When I worked at Monsanto many years ago, we actually had 3-d models of everything in the shop. That really gave us a great look at the shop arrangement.

I totally agree with the noisy air compressor being out side. I have mine under the overhang of the building.


----------



## starlight_tools (Feb 26, 2011)

Larry

Yup have all the little pieces of paper cut outs of the tools, this was the drawing of how they had ended up. 

I never put in the wall by the sand blaster, so I moved it over a bit and put the 6 x 48 / 12 sander beside it.

Bandsaw, Scroll saw and Darex XT3000 Sharpening Centre went in where the sander had been and in front of electrical wall.

I have had this shop since April 1997 so it has morphed a bit over the years. and since I spend 8 to 12 hours a day in it 5 to 6 days a week, I want it so that it is really comfortable to use.

My biggest problem is when clients work is either fixed and I am waiting for them to pick up the stuff, or when I need to order parts and have the repairs stacked up "waiting" It can get very full in the shop very fast. 

Walter


----------



## Lykle (Jun 21, 2011)

I know, I know, it has been a long time.

But things just don't move fast here in Cyprus. Besides, with my job, time becomes a real issue.

Anyway, the walls are all but finished. I am working on the workbenches right now.

Attached a picture of the mess and a view out of the window. It is a lovely place to sit and work.

I am now working on the content of the workbenches, what goes where exactly.
I am having such a great time!

Lykle


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking great Lykle...but with a view like that I probably wouldn't get much work done at all 

Bill


----------



## Lykle (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

Well, slowly I am getting there.
Some of the machiones are now in place (temporarily) and I am beginning to define the storage.
Have a look and say what you think.


----------

